# 56 gal Ikea DETOLF hack paludarium



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

Walking through Ikea I saw this (DETOLF) and thought it might make for a nice paludarium.










The plan is to have the bottom 1ft or so be an aquarium and the top 4ft or so have covered walls with orchids, moss and such. I'll be adding a rain system as well as a custom controller to control LED lighting, fans, pumps and heating.

The general layout looks like this:










Rainfall will be a rainbar with a large sheet of pond foam filter media hung below it to spread out the raindrops in a random pattern. I haven't quite worked out the details for activating the rainfall. I'd like to avoid having to use multiple pumps and/or solenoid valves.

The filter will be a simple DIY charcoal canister filter and the LED strips will be waterproofed in some sort of clear encapuslant so that there no issue with their placement in the tank. Given the design of the rainfall area, I'd have to place the lighting below the sheet of pond foam filter.

I'm going to cover the back/left/right walls with some sort of background, either the peat moss & sillicon or spyra (if I can find it); not sure yet. Speaking of, has anyone experimented with mesh material like this as a background layer?

The first steps are to redo the end caps since it's the original product is designed with large-ish gaps between the glass plates. I'll be using bald cyprus for the wood since it's quite tolerant of humidity.










Will post more as I make progress.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting, definitely can't beat the price. IMO, I would be concern with the limited amount of floor space. I believe it stated a little larger then 16 inch.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

I love the idea of Ikea hacks! Will the water filled portion be in some kind of container set into the cabinet? The glass might not be strong enough on its own to just silicone it and have it hold water without the seams failing. 

This would be really cool set up as a tree from the roots up, with a canopy section at the top. I don't know enough about frogs yet to comment on what's good for them, but this is a neat idea in concept.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Could be a cool idea... The only thing I would question is the paludarium part of the concept. Just an opinion of course, do your thing obviously.

Since it will be so tall, paludarium is the last thing that comes to mind. IMO paludariums work much better with a horizontal orientation and shallower water.

Also, from your drawing it looks like you want your water portion to be the reservoir for your rain system. If so, I would think that your going to have a hell of a time not only keeping your glass clear of water stains but also with condensation.

For something like this I would try to do a hidden irrigation system that is completely out of sight that runs like a misting system with a pump but doesn't spray any mist just drips water directly to the roots of your plants. 

Could be an amazing arboreal set up for a group of thumbnails. Just my opinion of course... Good luck with your project, looks like a fun one.


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

DaisyMaisy said:


> Will the water filled portion be in some kind of container set into the cabinet? The glass might not be strong enough on its own to just silicone it and have it hold water without the seams failing.


Yep, I'm going to take one of the glass shelves and silicon it into the bottom to create a cube-like aquarium section. The front glass door will simply sit in front of that.

The strength of the aquarium part is definitely a concern. I'm going to be installing 4 tie rods (2 in each direction) at the corners of the aquarium part for added stability. This will, in essence, take the place of the traditional plastic lips we see on aquariums.


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

cam1941 said:


> Since it will be so tall, paludarium is the last thing that comes to mind. IMO paludariums work much better with a horizontal orientation and shallower water.


Thanks for your thoughts! Perhaps I'm being a bit too loose with the use of the word paludarium. I'm just looking to create a bottom section of water, perhaps with a few plants and fish; and then the walls covered in orchids, ferns and moss. Not sure if that qualifies as a paludarium.



cam1941 said:


> For something like this I would try to do a hidden irrigation system that is completely out of sight that runs like a misting system with a pump but doesn't spray any mist just drips water directly to the roots of your plants.


You mean like a drip wall? I hadn't considered the water stains issue, no one likes that! I'll definitely take this into consideration. Regardless, I want to be running a small source of water to the top for misting/raining/dripping.


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

Coqui said:


> Interesting, definitely can't beat the price. IMO, I would be concern with the limited amount of floor space. I believe it stated a little larger then 16 inch.


I don't plan on having any floor space, just wall space and some ledges on the walls.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah I was just thinking with that out of proportion height which is going to make this viv amazing will also create some potentially big problems. Light reaching all plants and water obscuring the view with condensation and directly from the rain. 

The system I mentioned would be like a back yard drip irrigation system that runs with a pump but has spouts hidden in the background in many different places that releases small amounts of water on a timer. Just like misting but with drippers instead. 

This system doesn't exist in vivs now you would have to DIY it. I would modify a mistking system. Anyways, just an idea since you are definitely going to be fighting for a view because of the dimensions if you mist and or come up with a rain system that sprays water. 

You could also come up with a water wicking system with hidden reserviors connected to hygrolon that spreads all across the back ground. All you would have to do is top off the hidden reserviors every once in a while. There would need to be a reservior for every foot of height for the viv though as it can only wick upwards for a foot. Anyways, some ideas to think about. Hope that helps. Like I said seems like a fun project, enjoy. 




titous said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! Perhaps I'm being a bit too loose with the use of the word paludarium. I'm just looking to create a bottom section of water, perhaps with a few plants and fish; and then the walls covered in orchids, ferns and moss. Not sure if that qualifies as a paludarium.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like a drip wall? I hadn't considered the water stains issue, no one likes that! I'll definitely take this into consideration. Regardless, I want to be running a small source of water to the top for misting/raining/dripping.


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

cam1941 said:


> The system I mentioned would be like a back yard drip irrigation system that runs with a pump but has spouts hidden in the background in many different places that releases small amounts of water on a timer. Just like misting but with drippers instead.


Hmmm, I think you're on to something. Probably just having a drip system at the very top won't be enough to reach to the bottom - so having multiple hidden spouts is a great idea.

Been looking to get some some hygrolon but it seems scarce - do you know if this type of material is a good substitute?


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

This could definitely turn out pretty cool. What is that program that you use to make those 3D looking drawings/plans? Also if you are looking for ways to light this I have been working on making some very powerful 60w LED par38 bulbs for vivariums that are perfect for taller vivs.


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

jturner said:


> What is that program that you use to make those 3D looking drawings/plans?


I'm using Autodesk Fusion 360



jturner said:


> Also if you are looking for ways to light this I have been working on making some very powerful 60w LED par38 bulbs for vivariums that are perfect for taller vivs.


What's the color temp on those and the form factor?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think it would work great especially for something like this... The more experience I have with my set ups the more I learn that it would probably be much better to keep water in the substrate and not flying around. 

Hate having to clean the glass all the time and the taller the tank the more this is going to be a problem. In your idea for a setup it would be worse case scenario. 

If fact, any new tanks I make will have this type of system for the reasons I've listed... 

Not sure about that material. I've heard that people are using fabrics that resemble hygrolon but I have no experience myself.




titous said:


> Hmmm, I think you're on to something. Probably just having a drip system at the very top won't be enough to reach to the bottom - so having multiple hidden spouts is a great idea.
> 
> Been looking to get some some hygrolon but it seems scarce - do you know if this type of material is a good substitute?


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

A quick update.

I was able to finish the wooden endcaps - ended up going with Bald Cyprus and cut them on a ShopBot.










And here it is coming together










I was hoping to use the three shelves that came with the unit as the very top and bottom of the vivarium. I had to cut them down to size a bit and discovered the glass is actually tempered! That means I'm not going to be able to cut a hole for the return line 

So, I'll have to buy some cheap stuff from Home Depot and then I'll run the return line all the way to the top and back down. So it goes ...


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

That's awesome...can't wait to see how that turns out... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsard85 (Dec 26, 2016)

I like where this is going. Can't wait for the finished product.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Really cant wait to see this finished. I like the idea


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Great project, I love the general idea. This form factor is neat.

About the fabric you mentioned:


titous said:


> ...Speaking of, has anyone experimented with mesh material like this as a background layer?
> ...


...I've always asked myself if something similar may act like the notorious Spyra or Hygrolon... They "seem" to be basically the same stuff.


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

An update on progress. I got in all the polycarbonate sheets after finding out the glass is actually tempered. I siliconed in all the sheets to form the bottom aquarium section and the top cover.



I've also put in the train and filtration system which will feed both the return water and the wall drip.



Next up will be putting together the living walls and getting the drip system to work. I plan on using a generic drip manifold to control the wall drip and bought mesh fabric to construct the wall out of.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you putting frogs in there?


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

dmartin72 said:


> Are you putting frogs in there?


nope - maybe some shrimp though.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

It looks great. Any other details about the watering/filtration system? 
Thanks!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

A nice group CRS would be great...looking forward to seeing this develop.



titous said:


> nope - maybe some shrimp though.


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

dentex said:


> It looks great. Any other details about the watering/filtration system?
> Thanks!


The filtration system is pretty basic. I bought an inline canister filter normally used in your kitchen and filled it with a piece of PVC that was perforated with several large holes. Then I filled the canister with activated carbon and inserted some koi pond filtration foam in the very middle part of the PVC pipe.










Water is pumped through the system with circulation pump normally used in solar water heaters.










Water is pumped to the top of the terrarium where the line splits with one side return down the tank and the other feeding the drip system. That gets actuated through a solenoid.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you very much. Really interesting.


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

Another update.

I started putting together the mesh structure for my living walls. It's a combination of cheap plastic chicken fencing as well as some hex mesh fabric on the outside.





I've started populating the terrarium with some left over virgin bark cork, tree bark from my backyard (we'll see if this comes to bit me in the ^ss later) as well as some ferns and sticks.



I'm waiting on some misting parts to arrive any day now which, once installed, I can then start putting in the few orchids as well as some moss.


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

this is so cool i was walking through ikea the other day in perth western australia and said that would be a cool paladdarium. my parents said i was crazy but now i can show them this ?


----------



## paul87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Neat idea. Tagging along to watch it come to life!


----------



## titous (Dec 18, 2016)

Another update, plants are mostly in and the tank is finally holding water (after fixing some leaks...). I went outside and got some large pieces of bark off a tree that was rotting; I attached that to the mesh walls along with some extra cork I had laying around. 

You can track temperature and humidity online here.














































I'm already getting moss spores!'










I'm currently waiting for some fittings for my electric ball valve so that I can adjust when misting happens.

Anyone have suggestions on plants/animals to put in the aquarium section? It's relatively low light at the bottom, about 3k lux.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Titous,

In the image labeled "moss spores" are you referring to the small stalked filaments - because those are mold spore caps. Mold is an expected part of all vivs - and are especially apparent when you add new material - so need to worry.

Looking back, I see maybe you mean the green spots growing at lower middle of the image? That might be moss starting but it could also be a fern gametophyte. Time will yell


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't take you people that have artistic talent and patience... 

Sick viv! I might have to get to IKEA soon.


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

Any updates?


----------

